# Killer App = Streaming Sports (maybe)...



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I was reading a thread at dbsforums about the advent of ATSC and the sub channels. Conversation got to thinking that some people might bail on cable or sat once they find out all the sub channel choices on ATSC.

NBS has a weather channel
ABC has a news channel
PBS has several channels during the day- PBSkids and some others.
Some markets tried an MTV clone.
Fox and CBS still dont seem to have a plan but it's only time till they add a sub channel (maybe CBS puts 'MTV Lite' on thier's and FOX does "fox news".
Add in the sub channels from any independents and pax's of the world and you might just round out a decent FREE basic cable setup over the air.

Toss in Netflix subscribtion for movies (or a TiVo streaming service) and you are set their.

The one thing left that would still keep me shackled to cable/sat would be the RSN. Specifically I want my baseball teams games.

Well maybe TiVo can work out streamign deals with the RSN's. Or at least for baseball hook up with MLB.TV so you can play their internet streams on the TiVO. Probably harder with other sports but MLB.TV is already in place with infrastructure and a system. Apparently they blackout local teams, but perhaps they could set up a system where they make local plans that give you the local RSN's feed. Supposedly RSN's cost around 2$ a head now a days, I'd pay the $80 mlb fee plus the 2$ a month plus some more if it meant I could ditch cable.

Something to ponder...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Currently, TiVo's networking methodology and video compression doesn't work well with streaming. Perhaps the S3 will allow video streaming.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Currently, TiVo's networking methodology and video compression doesn't work well with streaming. Perhaps the S3 will allow video streaming.


dont need to "stream" exactly- just do like MRV transfers- download the show to the harddrive at whatever pace and let the receiving tivo buffer it.

I have crappy directivo's so I'm unsure- can you use mrv to transfer a show that is currently recording to anotehr box?

Anyway- even if the current software cant handle it, I'm sure they could work a system out with MLB or anyone for that matter to set up a system.

I was assuming the series3 with it's mpeg4 abilities for sure. (I was planning on the box getting ATSC to get all the "free basic channels" above)

Clearly it would only be viable if you had a butt kicking broadband connection....


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There really isn't any reason cable or satellite vendors can't offer the same kind of functionality.


----------

